# Classy smoking break



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 7, 2012)

I was out shooting an assignment yesterday morning when the reporter noticed this guy crossing the street down the block. Slim suit, fedora, warm summer morning. Bit of an unusual sight. We walked into a cigar so we followed him in with the subject of our actual story(he also hangs out in the bar so that was our _excuse_). 

Apparently the guy needed a smoke after a morning in court.

Nikon D3s
70-200 f/2.8 @f/3.2
1/60th 
ISO 1000
Processed in Lightroom 4


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think this is a great shot.  I have no complaints or critiques.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! This looks like a picture taken in the 1950's. I love this! Did you tell him that you were going to take a picture of him? Did you show him the pic on your camera? Tell us more.


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stunning I think.

No complaints. Expect that I would like this on my wall please! Excellent shot, love the processing, and great framing. 

:thumbup:


----------



## simion (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't usually comment if i don't see spot of improvement, but... wow.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 7, 2012)

I like it! Looks like a scene from a movie.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 7, 2012)

Solid image.

Good work.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding shot Dan!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the kinds words, everyone!



Parker219 said:


> Did you tell him that you were going to take a picture of him? Did you show him the pic on your camera? Tell us more.



I did not on both counts. As a photojournalist I've grown accustomed to shooting first and asking later. If someone really doesn't want their photo taken then they will make it obvious and I will stop. I also rarely show people the photos I take. People are way too self-conscious and will think the best photos of them are awful and want another one. I avoid that all together.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice.  Very evocative and well balanced, but you already knew that when you clicked the shutter.  I like your stuff.  You should post more, and we can then be inspired more often.


----------



## Ernicus (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing to say but great solid shot.  I might do a little burning and dodging for fun and artistic likes...but it's all relative to ones interpretation.

Great shot.


----------



## paigew (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this! Great work!


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rokvi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooligan Dan said:


>




This is candid intimacy right here.


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2012)

Not often I find myself in the people section, but couldn't resist a peek - very glad I did. Really a great shot there indeed! And nominated for PotM! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ember-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha. Awesome! Thank you, overread.


----------

